
How A. Q. Khan made Pakistan a nuclear power (2005) - SocksCanClose
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2005/11/the-wrath-of-khan/304333/?single_page=true
======
louithethrid
Did not read the article yet- but cityscale destruction, shipped around
through the evening traffic in unmarked Vehicles, with only 15 soldiers
attached to it. Its understandable that everyone wants to be a nuclear power
now. Since the obvious break down of international law during the second iraqi
war with further help by the ukraine-incident, the only thing preventing you
from getting snuffed out of existence as a state is a mean bite. But a country
with so many problems as pakistan, basically takes the world hostage. I rather
have nuclear weapons in norht korea- at least society there seems, at the low
level they are, stable and immune to collapse.

